# I need a very quick reply to this one



## multihobbist (23 Aug 2010)

Hey, I've been in P Reserves for over two years but not once I had to wear my DEUs.
Now a good friend of mine died and there is going to be a military funeral within the week, I need to get all the patches done up
I'm still missing the shoulder patches, do you know the exact location where they are supposed to go?

Also I haven't been able to find out if Denison armoury clothing store is open during the summer and the hours.
Anyone has their phone number and exact address?

Thanks in advance for the answers and please reply ASAP if you do know the accurate answers to my questions


----------



## Gunner98 (23 Aug 2010)

Direction to Denison Armouries:

http://www.180mosquito.ca/main/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=61:denison-armoury&catid=49:Maps&Itemid=78

Clothing stores: call 416 633 6200

CF Dress Instructions: http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/life-vie/uniforms-uniformes-eng.asp

Brigade patch info: The appropriate patch shall be worn on the upper right sleeve of the service dress jacket, as detailed in Figure 3-5-1 and Annex E.


----------



## Occam (23 Aug 2010)

CF Dress instructions, page 3-5-6, if I'm thinking of the same patches you are.


----------



## multihobbist (24 Aug 2010)

Thanks, I went to Denison and got pretty much what I was looking for.
one question, is there an infantry patch and qualification patch? I didn't know about this till the tailor at denison mentioned it to me


----------



## Gunner98 (25 Aug 2010)

There are Infantry Patches and Qualification badges - it may depend on what Regiment/Battalion you belong to, what your qualifications are and whether you have attained a Marksman or similar qualifications.  If you have not been presented it by a superior on a course or parade, then it is most likely that you not earned it.


----------



## multihobbist (25 Aug 2010)

On an IBTS weekend I was told I'm qualified as marksman and I am qualified up to DP2A in Infantry.
I was never given any sort of the qualifications badge, I didn't even know that the command badge existed until a few days ago


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Aug 2010)

Do you know who is in your Chain of Command?


----------



## Rheostatic (31 Aug 2010)

multihobbist said:
			
		

> Thanks, I went to Denison and got pretty much what I was looking for.
> one question, is there an infantry patch and qualification patch? I didn't know about this till the tailor at denison mentioned it to me


Find someone with the same courses as you. Make your uniform look the same as his (or borrow it).


----------

